# SR762 and an Armasight Vampire



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Went to Work Wife's farm in Crenshaw county, this evening. It was the first time meeting her full time husband, and I had high expectations. After all, I think the world of my work wife and I imagined her husband must be a helluva man.

After packing up the Escape with rifle and ammo (dang, go back for mags - crap; don't forget the night scope! - where the hell did I put my vaping rig?!?) I followed the directions Work Wife gave me for the 1.5 hour trip, and it was right on the money; including the "turn hard right at the shitty looking tree" part. This is Crenshaw county, Alabama, after all. The ride was longer than the usual Sunday trip for groceries, but driving down county roads of Alabama is fun for Wifey and me.

One we pulled up to "the shop," we were greeted by Work Wife and her husband. After a couple minutes of intro, I got what I was waiting for from Work Wife's husband; a tour of "the shop." The Shop is where my sound suppressor is going to be made. I said suppressor, but I meant to say suppressors. 

After the tour of The Shop, it was time to hit the range. Ever watched Hickok45? Very similar, except it is surrounded by long leaf pines. 
It was beautiful. No boom boxes on wheels, no asphalt, no stupid and annoying neighbors arguing in the background, no helicopter noise; just two men with a rig that needed mating and zeroing. 

The rifle is a very good rifle. Ruger doesn't mess around. There is no hint of failure as it launched Federal 149 grain 7.62x51 muzzie birth control pills down range. It is as you would expect it to be; a Ruger. The name is there, and the rifle behaved as if it had heritage it had to honor. We weren't shooting in the dark by just the Ruger name, though, were we?

Dusk was at quarter after eight, but it was overcast and drizzling when we started launching rounds at about seven thirty. There was still plenty of light, so we left the cap on the lens. The Armasight Vampire comes pretty close to zero right out of the box. As the remnant of the sun's light shining through to clouds faded, we turned on the supplied IR light that mounts to the scope and the target was more than adequately illuminated at 150 yards. The reticle brightness adjusts just fine, from glaringly bright to the point of useless to just right.

If you are looking for a night scope for night hunting animals, I would think the Armasight Vampire would do just fine. At $715.00, it is a good deal. By no stretch of the imagination is it a gen 3 scope, it beats the heck out of no night vision at all. You can expect to easily see and engage hostiles with half moon and better in open terrain, but remember that if you need to use the IR light, you will be able to see a lot better but any hostiles who are also using night vision equipment will spot you as if you are a beacon.

If you are on a budget, the Vampire is a very good choice. It is more than capable at helping you gather food and is better than the naked eye at spotting bad guys in the dark. I do not regret buying one.

As far as Work Wife's full time husband, I was not disappointed. He is one helluva man. He's all business when it is time to get a job done, and when the work is done and it's time to lean against the truck and shoot the breeze, I'd rather hear his voice than mine. Between his background as a mechanical engineer, his love of books and history and his lifetime love of firearms, once you get this guy talking, you don't want to let him stop. He laid down more than my brain could pick up, but I enjoyed every minute of it.

I'll let y'all know when John Killebrew of KDMCans is ready to take orders. Trust me, you'll want to buy his suppressors. It'll be worth waiting until he is up and running, and it shouldn't be much longer!


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

Night vision, suppressors and some trigger time, sound like a great time!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sounds like a classic evening that builds relationships and memories. Glad you went for the "drive". I as well am fond of back road driving, likely a carryover from my youth. I am still eying that Ruger myself.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I want pics of the gun, optic and the work wife. Thanks ! Lol !


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds like a sweet set up. Enjoy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent!

(Before Mrs S, I used to sport around with a cute little blonde hair chick from Crenshaw County. Mean little thing if I recall.)


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I didn't notice how much eye relief the Vampire has Denton. Could you pass along a rough estimate based on your setup? Thank You. 
Due to the short eye relief of the entry level ATN's I only mount them on (.223/5.56) low recoiling rifles to avoid "Scope Eye" in the dark. For heavier recoiling rifles I'm accustomed to the ATN/PS22, but at less than half the cost the Vampire has me curious. Thanks for sharing, nice thread.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sounds like it was a lot of fun. I had debated on pulling the trigger for a SR762, but was turned off for the most part by the $1,600 and above price tag. I decided to build instead.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> I want pics of the gun, optic and the work wife. Thanks ! Lol !


No pics of Work Wife. she'd kill me. I'd be found dead, next to a helicopter. She'd say I fell off the top. My track record would support her claim. Even if it didn't, everyone likes has more than me, so her story would be the official story.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

M118LR said:


> I didn't notice how much eye relief the Vampire has Denton. Could you pass along a rough estimate based on your setup? Thank You.
> Due to the short eye relief of the entry level ATN's I only mount them on (.223/5.56) low recoiling rifles to avoid "Scope Eye" in the dark. For heavier recoiling rifles I'm accustomed to the ATN/PS22, but at less than half the cost the Vampire has me curious. Thanks for sharing, nice thread.


I suppose it is about an inch or so? I don't think I would mount it on a .300 Win Mag. Still have bad memories of one of those and a regular scope.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Sounds like a classic evening that builds relationships and memories. Glad you went for the "drive". I as well am fond of back road driving, likely a carryover from my youth. I am still eying that Ruger myself.


The rifle is solid. The trigger could use some polishing, but that is my only complaint and it isn't really a complaint.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton,

I enjoyed.

Never a NV scope that would make me a target with a IR. I still can crawl around where spooke types won't find me. But I can get them. Just be inventive.

Peace, God love You


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> The rifle is solid. The trigger could use some polishing, but that is my only complaint and it isn't really a complaint.


Does it have the set trigger ? What's the pull weight ?

One reason I'm going AR 10 is because it accepts milspec Ar15 triggers. Cross compatibility, I'm a nut about that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Does it have the set trigger ? What's the pull weight ?
> 
> One reason I'm going AR 10 is because it accepts milspec Ar15 triggers. Cross compatibility, I'm a nut about that.


It is a military grade trigger. Thought about replacing it, but I decided it really doesn't bother me enough.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> It is a military grade trigger. Thought about replacing it, but I decided it really doesn't bother me enough.


Dooooooo it. Spend obscene amounts of money on it then buy another.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I want pics of the gun, optic and the work wife. Thanks ! Lol !


Damn! I was going to say the same thing. I am all but going to pull the trigger on the Ruger. Had my eye on it for a while. Thanks Denton, sounds like a great time.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Sounds like it was a lot of fun. I had debated on pulling the trigger for a SR762, but was turned off for the most part by the $1,600 and above price tag. I decided to build instead.


Look around, they can be had for 1200 ish.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Look around, they can be had for 1200 ish.


I had looked around and the cheapest I could find was $1,600. I have moved on and have most of what I need, components wise for a .308 AR build.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I had looked around and the cheapest I could find was $1,600. I have moved on and have most of what I need, components wise for a .308 AR build.


Gunbroker.com ... be patient. I also saw a couple suppliers I shop with had them in that range. I will look around and update as I find a deal.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I thought you was talkin bout the Ruger precision bolt action. Nice set up, @Denton


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Gunbroker.com ... be patient. I also saw a couple suppliers I shop with had them in that range. I will look around and update as I find a deal.


I appreciate it, but the rifle that I will be build when I get a lower parts kit, stock and hand guards will of very good quality and I will not be interested in another .308 AR for the foreseeable future.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Denton said:


> View attachment 18585


Nice photo, but this might be the time to remove all photographic documentation Denton. COMNAVKITCHENSINK has directed that all semiautomatic rifles are banished from the kingdom prior to Hilary's election. That means even the M1ASM and DPMS NATO REPR, along with the ATN equipped DPMS TPR. Guess the ATN will have to find a "HOME" on the 700 Milspec .223?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton didn't buy the weapons to hide or give them up. 

Denton bought them for the day they try and strip away the 2nd amendment.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Denton didn't buy the weapons to hide or give them up.
> 
> Denton bought them for the day they try and strip away the 2nd amendment.


I agree. I will not delve into specifics, but I do not plan to comply with any UnConstitutional laws or decrees.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Denton said:


> Denton didn't buy the weapons to hide or give them up.
> 
> Denton bought them for the day they try and strip away the 2nd amendment.


Your post & the events in Nice have just caused me to draw a line in the sand. All that is left is a Mini-30 and DPMS TPR, (ATN Equipped). I can still be as effective long distance as I once was, but even Madame President (Or COMNAVKITCHENSINK) isn't about to disarm me any further. Get within 300 yards and I'll make you wish I'd donated what's left of the semiautomatics to Wolfson's X-mas in July!!!


----------

